# Problem mit dem Mailempfang - User existiert nicht?!



## SmileMan (27. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe meinen Server nach folgenem TUT aufgebaut:
The Perfect Server – Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3]

Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich keine Mails empfangen kann. Die Mails werden von Postfix abgewiesen, weil Postfix den User nicht kennt, also mit folgender Fehlermeldung im Logfile:


```
Aug 27 03:44:01 xxx postfix/local[9150]: 1F960B2C25B: to=<stefan@xxx>, relay=local, delay=0.01, delays=0/0/0/0, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (unknown user: "stefan")
Aug 27 03:44:01 xxx postfix/cleanup[9144]: 22A03B2C25C: message-id=<20110827014401.22A03B2C25C@xxx>
Aug 27 03:44:01 xxx postfix/bounce[9151]: 1F960B2C25B: sender non-delivery notification: 22A03B2C25C
Aug 27 03:44:01 xxx postfix/qmgr[26671]: 22A03B2C25C: from=<>, size=2905, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Aug 27 03:44:01 xxx postfix/trivial-rewrite[8743]: warning: do not list domain binim.net in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains
Aug 27 03:44:01 xxx postfix/qmgr[26671]: 1F960B2C25B: removed
Aug 27 03:44:01 xxx postfix/local[9150]: 22A03B2C25C: to=<stefan@xxx>, relay=local, delay=0.01, delays=0/0/0/0, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (unknown user: "stefan")
Aug 27 03:44:01 xxx postfix/qmgr[26671]: 22A03B2C25C: removed
```
Das Versenden von Mails, sowie auch der Login im Webmail und über Outlook funktioniert einwandfrei.

Was kann hier der Fehler sein? Wo kann ich noch suchen?


#### Edit ####
Ich habe nun raus gefunden, dass das Problem nur bei einer Domain besteht. 

Und zwar bei der Domain, die ich auch als hostname für den Server und für ISPCP3 nutze.

Wie kann ich es nun anstellen, dass ich diese Domain auch für Emails nutzen kann?


----------



## Till (28. Aug. 2011)

In einem postfix virtual setup darf der hostname nicht identisch mit einer maildomain sein, siehe perfect setup guide. Deswegen nimmt man als hostnamen immer eine subdomain wie server1.example.com.


----------



## SmileMan (28. Aug. 2011)

Ahh Ok. Reicht es aus wenn ich in den Postfix Konfigs den Hostnamen änder oder muss ich dies auch im ISPConfig und auf dem Sever selbst ändern?


----------



## Till (29. Aug. 2011)

Es reicht wenn Du es in der postfix config machst, ich würde Dir aber empfehlen ihn auch im System zu ändern, das ist meist besser vom "antispam" Rating. Aber denk daran dass Du den Hostnamen dann auch im DNS erzeugen musst.


----------

